
Nuclear Power Will Replace Oil by 2030 (1967) - MindGods
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/nuclear-power-will-replace-oil-by-2030/
======
melling
How would climate change have been affected if we eliminated coal usage 2
decades ago?

